# Lightened KUI



## Ferdi

Made my Kui a bit lighter. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD

Did you weigh it before and after?


----------



## Gert_Koen

Looks very nice!!! Well done!
How do you keep it nice and shiny?


----------



## Ferdi

Didn't weigh it. But still a bit heavy. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ferdi

Thanks Gert. Just done it. Will see how it keeps up. Polishing it with wenol. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## BumbleBee

Looks really awesome @Ferdi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

And I love your door!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Let me in on how you did the door please?Its gorgeous!


----------



## Ferdi

I just sanded the edges @Gert_Koen

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Gert_Koen

Made mine blue hammered today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferdi

That looks nice and clean buddy. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

They look awesome


----------



## Ferdi

Thanks bud. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------

